Ask HN: What is to Emacs as Neovim is to vim? - herokusaki
======
BMarkmann
There are several attempts -- some more, some less successful -- to refactor,
improve, and extend Emacs as a platform and editor. (One of the more
interesting ones, in my opinion, is GuileEmacs, which is an attempt to use
Guile Scheme as a replacement for Emacs Lisp.) Here is a good list of things
you might be looking for:

[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsImplementations](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsImplementations)

------
VLM
You mean, vaporware, or some other interpretation?

~~~
cweagans
You have a funny definition of vaporware. There's active work happening in
public in the neovim repository, and a summary of the work to date here:
[http://neovim.org/news/2014/june/](http://neovim.org/news/2014/june/)

------
serf
XEmacs perhaps? I remember it being purported as "The Next Generation of
Emacs" years ago.

